# How to deal with spay coat



## TheZ's

Sometime ago I inquired about the effects of spaying on the coat. In the thread there are some suggestions from some knowledgeable people about how to deal with it. I didn't actually use any of the suggestions except starting to use a rake(?) and brushing more frequently. www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/166650-effect-spaying-coat-2.html


----------



## Karen519

*MaxyMax*



Lilliam said:


> My MaxyMax had this glorious deep copper coat. Last year he started to get these fuzzies but they weren't bad.
> Now he's got these cottony section over his shoulders down his front legs and on his thighs. They're starting to show up on his neck right where his head meets his neck.
> I learned here that it's called spay coat.
> How can I deal with it? Can I get rid of it? I want my deep copper golden back!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think MaxyMax is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lilliam

TheZ's said:


> Sometime ago I inquired about the effects of spaying on the coat. In the thread there are some suggestions from some knowledgeable people about how to deal with it. I didn't actually use any of the suggestions except starting to use a rake(?) and brushing more frequently. www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/166650-effect-spaying-coat-2.html



YES!!!!! I remember your thread! That's where I learned what it was. 

Thank you. 

I'll go look for that grooming stone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilliam

Karen519 said:


> I think MaxyMax is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you! That's a bad angle because I was trying to get the fuzzies up close. He looks like he hasn't got any legs!!!!:doh:


----------



## Brave

I use a heavy conditioner after every bath. It helps keep the cottony parts to lay down flat and blend in with the rest of the coat. You might trim it with shears, but I'm not sure how that would look. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy

Is neutering also what causes what I call "bunny feet"? My boy would get the wildest growths of hairs on the tops of his feet that had to be trimmed monthly or he'd look like he was wearing fuzzy slippers. Neither of my intact males had that.


----------



## Brave

kellyguy said:


> Is neutering also what causes what I call "bunny feet"? My boy would get the wildest growths of hairs on the tops of his feet that had to be trimmed monthly or he'd look like he was wearing fuzzy slippers. Neither of my intact males had that.



I think that is genetics. I have an until recently intact female with bunny feet, and an almost always neutered male without bunny feet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

